# Rubik's Cube Hat



## Musturd (Sep 8, 2009)

I need a new baseball cap, and I was wondering if anyone knew if there is a Rubik's Cube/Puzzle cap in existence (that I could buy).
Please let me know if you know anything regarding this hat.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 8, 2009)

i m sure if you go to one of those place's that does custom designed hats and shirts and get one made.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2009)

like the one I'm wearing in my display pic?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a few here > http://www.zazzle.com/cube+hats

google is awesome


----------



## Musturd (Sep 9, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> i m sure if you go to one of those place's that does custom designed hats and shirts and get one made.



This was what I would do if there weren't other options.



Sa967St said:


> like the one I'm wearing in my display pic?



The picture is too small, I can't really see it.



cookingfat said:


> I found a few here > http://www.zazzle.com/cube+hats
> 
> google is awesome



Thanks!
I saw a few hats from zazzle about a trucker and cubing or something....
Not these, though.

EDIT: Actually, I think I'll make my own on zazzle, it's only $20


----------



## panyan (Sep 9, 2009)

go to vistaprint


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

Going to a site like cafépress or something usually yields excellent results!


----------

